# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Dromen

## larmer

Hoi,

Ik wil graag wat bij lezen, info inwinnen, en herkenning vinden over het gebruik van AD. Ik wist helemaal niet dat hier ook forums voor zijn opgericht ! Fijn ! Ik sta ingelogd als Larmer, ik ben een vrouw van 36 jaar en ik slik nu vanaf november paroxetine. Ik heb hier over het algemeen positieve ervaringen mee. Ik droom alleen heel heftig, waardoor ik niet prettig wakker wordt. Ik vraag me af; herkent iemand dit ? 
Ik lees het namelijk niet terug in de bijwerkingen.
Daarnaast gaat het nu heel goed, waardoor ik natuurlijk ga denken aan afbouwen. Hierover hoop ik op dit forum wat info te kunnen vinden.

Alvast bedankt, gr Larmer

----------


## Elyse

Larmer.

Ik heb geen ervaring met ad, wel met anafranil en later zoloft. Maar ik herken het wel. Heb of liever gezegd had ontzettend veel, rare, heftige dromen anders dan normaal. Dat viel me meteen op. Heb dat nu veel minder of ben er aan gewend geraakt. Kan ook zijn dat het door anafranil kwam en over is gegaan toen ik over ging op zoloft. Kan ik niet zeggen. Heb ze zelf ook ooit afgebouwd omdat ik het goed vond gaan. Slik ze voor paniekaanvallen. Die waren binnen no time terug. Toch nog een behoorlijke tijd volgehouden omdat ik dacht zijn misschien afkickverschijnselen. Bleek niet zo te zijn. Ben dus weer gewoon aan de piletjes en dat blijf ik waarschijnlijk ook. Heb daar ook geen problemen mee. Mijn leven is er een stuk aangenamer door geworden. Maar als het niet meer nodig had geweest dan liever zonder natuurlijk

----------


## Agnes574

Zoloft is ook een AD (anti-depressiva)!  :Wink: 

Let heel goed op met afbouwen...een AD neem je minimaal 6 mndn en de kans op terugval is reeel..dus bouw nooit af zonder eerst deskundig advies in te winnen!!

Ik had tijdens mijn AD-gebruik (depressie en angstaanvallen) ook erg heftige dromen..nu ik er vanaf ben droom ik nog steeds veel,maar ik heb minder 'rare' dromen!!

Goed dat je hier een topic over opent Larmer..ik ben benieuwd naar de reacties!!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Larmer en alle anderen, 

Wat Agnes schrijft wou ik ook al min of meer schrijven, maar ik had gister er de energie niet voor. Dat Zoloft ook een AD is hoef ik niet meer te plaatsen :Wink: . 

Maar ik kan wel mijn eigen ervaring plaatsen :Smile: . Zelf heb ik ook een korte periode AD geslikt (depressie, angstaanvallen, zelfmoordneigingen). Daarvoor droomde ik al jaren regelmatig al heftig en helder. Als kind vond deze dromen eng, ik wist niet hoe ik ermee om moest gaan. Later is het een prettig deel van mij geworden. In de tijd dat ik AD gebruikte, werden mijn dromen, vreemder en angstaanjagend. Mijn dromen, bleven veel al overdag hangen. Prettig wakker worden is het zeker niet! Ik heb geprobeerd om ook deze dromen te waarderen.. wat ik als kind ook had gedaan. Wat niet lukte... Sinds ik van de AD af ben, zijn de vreemde en angstaanjaagende dromen verdwenen... Verder droom ik veel minder dan voorheen, als ik nu eens dromen heb, dan kan ik ze vaak niet meer volledig herinneren. Heel graag zou ik mijn dromen terug willen, ze gaven me in een zekere zin rust. 

Hoop dat je nog meer reacties zult krijgen! 
Vreemd genoeg is hier nog heel weinig over besproken hier op MediCity. Bedankt hiervoor! 

Als laatste wil ik nog even zeggen, dat het beste je heel voorzichtig en stapje voor stapje kan afbouwen. Je bent dan wel langer "onderweg", maar je spaart wel je lichaam, zo is de kan op terugval het kleinst. Gelijk beginnen met afbouwen, als je net weer goed voeld, is ook niet goed. Gun jezelf wat tijd, om aan het "goed voelen" en aan het afbouwen te wennen! 

Groetjes,
Petra

----------


## larmer

Hoi,

Bedankt voor jullie reacties. Fijn hoor !
Ik vind het dromen niet prettig, juist omdat ze zo helder en zo gedetaileerd zijn. Ik vind het moeilijk om het een plekje te geven met opstaan/ in de loop van de dag, omdat het me toch wel bezig houdt. Maargoed, de voordelen van AD zijn vele malen groter, dus ik neem het op de koop toe.

Nu het trouwens zo goed met mij gaat en alles weer aardig in balans is, denk ik steeds vaker over afbouwen. De medicatie is voor mijn gevoel toch iets onnatuurlijks, ook al kan ik het rationeel prima onderbouwen....het voelt anders. Herkennen jullie dit ?
Ik heb de medicatie 1 keer vaker geslikt en toen ging het afbouwen prima.

Gr Larmer

----------


## koekiemonster

Hoi Larmer,

ik neem efexor xr momenteel en herken de 'klachten' vooral van als ik een capsule vergeet. Ik neem het altijd 's avonds als ik ga slapen, maar héél af en toe ben ik zo moe dat ik het vergeet en dan wordt ik 's nachts wakker van het heftige dromen. Als ik het dan weer inneem is het ook snel weer over.

Heb je daar wat aan? Ik zou het erg vervelend vinden als ik dat altijd zou hebben.

----------

